# Brightest MOST Powerful Flashlight?



## airgreek (Sep 2, 2007)

I am new tot his hobby and i am wondering what is the brightest large size flashlight that is available and what is the smallest brighest flashlight that is available. Right now I am eying up the Fenix P1D CE for the smallest to buy. Thanks everyone for all of your help


----------



## crislight01 (Sep 2, 2007)

This large one is very powerfull : Microfire Warrior-III K3500R,
https://www.fenix-store.com/product...d=321&osCsid=a694aad579dc62c710a408f35b5a077f

and regarding little ones should be something that runs with two CR123 batts


----------



## matrixshaman (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome to CPF. Hmmm, You'll probably get a lot of different answers on those two questions. As far as big that can actually be carried somewhere around here there's a custom light that was made which I believe is a 600 watt aircraft style landing light put into a smaller searchlight style housing. That might qualify. As far as more realistic stuff there's HID flashlights of various sorts which tend to be quite expensive - Barnburner 75 watt is one and those are super bright. There's also some customs from fivemega and Mac that make some ~ 100 watt lights - some of which can start paper on fire in about 1 second if they are close to it. But for more realistic real world use lights you might want to look at the ROP or Mag85 customs. Those are all incandescents or HID as first mentioned. For LED pocket carry super bright lights there are also a lot of choices here. Anything with a Cree, Seoul SSC, or Luxeon Rebel is going to be the brightest if they are driven with a high current driver. And it all depends on how much you want to spend and how custom you want it. Look to Fenix, Orb, Novatac, a slew of Chinese lights from various dealers here, Lumapower, Gladius(U.S. made I think), and dozens more I can't think of at the moment. Check reviews section here and www.flashlightreviews.com (it says closed but all the reviews are still there) for a lot of comparisons.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 2, 2007)

If money is no object:
Large: Barnburner 75W HID
Small: Draco


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 2, 2007)

The smallest and brightest flashlight might be the Draco/Drake but might be out of your price range. Something similar would be the Fenix L0D-CE with the 10440 3.7v Lithium ion rechargeable battery(the normal battery is the 1.5v AAA battery)Both combinations have a short runtime.

Not the largest but still very very bright and portable would be the Barnburner 75W HID. You could also find HID lights in the Kilowatt range(like this tank light) but those require a towing machine and a separate generator. The cheapest HID would probably be the Sam's Club 35W HID(Long thread). Some have bought it at $40 shipped.

Welcome to CPF!


----------



## jimjones3630 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi, here is a link discussing the most powerful [email protected]. 
what is the largest brightest flashlight you ask. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/155998


JimmyM,s 11,000-lumen Mag458, 3 feet long powered by 17 high-current 1/2D NiMH 4Ah cells is probable the biggest.

Larryk light is probable the brightest hand held at 14,000 lumen but smaller than JimmyM,s.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=111545

smallest and brightest would look at 2D 8xAA [email protected] with a 64430. Same bulb(it's substitute tungsram) I have in a 3xA123 4C. Is 4C smaller than 2D? I'd rather the C size as feels better in my hand. 

2C 2xAW's C's [email protected] is probablly smallest and brightest in the incandescents. HID's have some pretty small package sizes and impressive output. Perhaps someone who is familiar with them will address that class. 

Jim


----------



## airgreek (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks guys. Well I am starting out with the Fenix P1D CE. I will let you all know my thoughts on it


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Sep 3, 2007)

Man... interesting thread. I've always wondered the same thing but have been too afraid to ask, lol.

Cool, thanks,
Ryan


----------

